

We Had The Perfect Product Launch Planned, And Then It All Went Splat - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/perfect-launch-gone-wrong-2013-4

======
bdfh42
Much better in the original post <http://philosophically.com/dont-launch-your-
product> than a re-tread article.

------
OnyeaboAduba
Im curious if you have a critical mass eqaution involved what would be the
author or hn community in generl thinking on this type of strategy

